# how to configure ipfw with 2 modems??



## m4st3rcr4zy (Feb 13, 2009)

hi guys sorry  mi english is very bad, I have a problem with ipfw,the situation is.


I install freebsd 7.0 and I need connect 4 modems from the same isp, i need to balance the loads from the 4 modems.

I have this on rc.conf :stud

firewall_logging="YES"
firewall_enable="YES" 	#habilitamos al cargar el sistema
firewall_type="simple"   	#tipo de proteccion
firewall_quiet="NO"

#configuracion de la red

gateway_enable="YES" 	#habilitar el gateway o sysctl net.inet.ip.forwarding=1
natd_enable="YES"
natd_interface="vr1"  #interfaz q se conecta al modem
natd_flags="-u -m -dynamic"
network_interfaces="vr0 vr1 ed0 ed1 ed2 lo0"


and this on rc.firewall :stud

ipfw -q  add divert natd all from any to any via vr1

i need to balance the load from the 4 modems something like this 

----------------|-----------------|--------- Router ADSL 1  (ed0)
 (ed2)LAN -|---+ FreeBSD--|---------- Router ADSL 2  (ed1)
----------------|-----------------|--------- Router ADSL 3  (vr0)
----------------|-----------------|----------Router ADSL 4  (vr1)


my network has 98 computers and I need to balance the loads on 4 modems. the network is not segmented, it is one

but I can not find info. somebody helpme please.

freebsd is wonderful   but sometimes difficult 

forgiveness for my bad English


----------



## vivek (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you need to use lagg.  From the man page:



> The lagg interface allows aggregation of multiple network interfaces as one virtual lagg interface for the purpose of providing fault-tolerance and high-speed links.


read lagg man page for config options and example and you should able to trunk links. Once connected you will have to only deal with one link lagg0 and firewall that interface. man page has all info:

```
man lagg
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 13, 2009)

Persiguese lo que han discutado en hablaciones
en el grupo email freebsd-questions, tras algunos
anos, donde personas han discutadolo.  "carp"
o "lagg" (yo newbie sobre aquello)
..........
check the freebsd-questions list archive for
CARP discussions for the past few years.  More
information there.  OR for lagg (I am inexpert)


----------

